# Setting the date. Orient mako.



## solarservant

Maybe there is an obvious answer to this question, but...

How do you know if you've set the date to change at midnight or noon? I've definitely got it wrong, because it's 11:38AM, and the date is starting to turn to the next day. 

In other words, how do you set your watch and be sure you've "told" it that it's AM or PM when you set it? What's the method here? 

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## koolpep

NEVER set your mechanical watch between 10pm and 2am as this is exactly when too many wheels turn and click, might damager the movement. Not good. Most manuals tell you not to do it during this time. 

To your question: I always put the date to one calendar day before the actual day (with the fast date, first click crown out) THEN pull the crown to the 2nd position and go forward until the date changes and set the time accordingly to am/pm so I can be sure it is am/pm as I want it to be  Hope you understood what I was trying to say 

All the best,
Koolpep


----------



## scottymac

You "tell it" whether it's AM or PM by rotating the hands around the dial until the day/date changes. 

Once it's flipped over, advance the hands to say, 10:00 AM and THEN set your day/date and the time.


----------



## nunocrt

solarservant said:


> Maybe there is an obvious answer to this question, but...
> 
> How do you know if you've set the date to change at midnight or noon? I've definitely got it wrong, because it's 11:38AM, and the date is starting to turn to the next day.
> 
> In other words, how do you set your watch and be sure you've "told" it that it's AM or PM when you set it? What's the method here?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


If it's changing at AM it means that you have to do a full rotation. Despite being AM you have your watch at PM. The watch always changes date at midnight.


----------



## BetaMark

solarservant said:


> Maybe there is an obvious answer to this question, but...
> 
> How do you know if you've set the date to change at midnight or noon? I've definitely got it wrong, because it's 11:38AM, and the date is starting to turn to the next day.


if you see the date changing in the middle of the day, you know that your watch is set to the wrong 12-hour cycle for automatic date-change at night.

The first time you set the watch (at least in the case of mechanicals) the only way you can tell which 12-hour cycle it is on is to keep advancing the time forward until you see the date start to change. This is the 12:00 midnight cycle.

If you see that your watch is changing the date in the middle of the day, simply advance the time by 12 hours. Then if necessary, use the quick-set (usually pulling the crown out to the first detent) to properly set the date.

Also note that you can cause damage to the works if you use the quick-set at the wrong time of day. The off-limits range for using the quick-set is usually something like 9 PM to 4 AM, but your owner's manual should have the specifics on this.


----------



## nhoJ

Set the time to 6 oclock.
Set the day/date to yesterday.
Advance the time through the day/date change and then set the correct time.

More to read here.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=329517


----------



## gregoron

Is there a way to reset the date advace mechanism if owner accidentally quickset between the no-date-change time zone (i.e. 2200 to 0300)? My date won't advance anymore except through quickset.


----------



## samanator

Moving to the Orient Forum.


----------



## solarservant

Thanks for the help y'all. Seems obvious now, as I thought it might.


----------



## RejZoR

I'm having another problem with the Mako. And since there were no instructions with it, i'm kinda lost. I managed to set the actual date to what i want based on above hints but the day setting is causing me the problems.

The watch has days in 2 languages. I'm using english obviously, however, as the clock progresses through the shifting point, date changes and after that, day as well. However, instead of remaining with the same language, it seems to continue through the same day, just in the second language. Why is so and how do i keep it switching days properly and still remaining in the same language? Seiko 5 never caused me such problems but then, there i have only 1 crown that does all the settings. Mako has 2.

EDIT:
Nevermind, i've fixed it now.

I've set both, day and date back by 1 entry compared to the actual day/date. Rotated the hands for so long that both switched to the current day/date and then set it to the correct time. I guess i did something wrong before...


----------

